# Quick Perch Question



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

A few springs ago when I was in college down at cleveland state I stopped off down at 55th Street Marina and had a real fun time catching nice perch in the marina with a bobber and Minnow. About 15 nice perch one time and close that a second time. Problem was although I remember that school was close to over for the year I didnt pay better attention to the time of year. Was it April or May? Early or Late?Now it may have been an anomaly but do you guys have a key to when that happens like water temp or appox. date. I dont own a Lake erie boat but I loved those fish. I believe many were carrying eggs as well so that may help point out the window of time.

Thanks 
Pomoxis33


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Perch are there now, but I usually do my best from shore in the Cleveland area around the beginning of May.


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for that information. We are coming up to the last weeks of school now and its hard for me to get out to check often. But with that info I will get ready to hit it. Do you fish in the marinas often or out into the main lake?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Mainly out in the lake, but I have fished the marinas before. You can get some crappie and a lot of big rock bass in them.


----------

